# My special find at Petsmart



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

Before Christmas I was in Petsmart with no intention of buying another betta, but I decided to look and see what was left. I was looking at the females and was surprised when I noticed one of the cups had two females in it. They look like twins, except one has black spots on her head. They get along pretty good, neither looked destressed or injured. I would never have bought that color but now I like it, they have whitish bodies with red fins. I will post a pic as soon as I get batteries for my camera.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice, pics please!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

the store had not 1 but TWO betta's in one of them little cups???? well good thing you came along and got em outta there lol, congrats


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

congrats! would love to see pics!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pics would be awesome!


----------

